# Good box-pressed cigars?



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

I've been smoking more and more box-pressed cigars and I like them all, from RPOWR to Bahia to Oliva. I think box-pressing can cure some sloppy rolling by compressing the filler to a certain degree. Draws seem a bit tighter but smoke output seems increased.

Anybody have any mid-range box-pressed cigars they enjoy? Specifically I'm looking for dark, rich, smooth sticks with some sweetness to them.

Tanks!


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Sancho Panza, the poor mans Padrons

Double mads and fuertes only. the regular line blows chunks


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

601 Blue comes to mind.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Padron is the first that comes to mind. Pretty much hits every description you just wrote. Maybe the San Lotano Oval though those are too much press for me personally.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

LFD


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Oliva V Melanio Petite Corona and Flor De Las Antillas Robusto are two nice flavor bombs, imho. Also, Gurkha Rogue Rascal isn't half bad but not in their league.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Shemp75 said:


> Sancho Panza, the poor mans Padrons
> 
> Double mads and fuertes only. the regular line blows chunks


Shemp speaketh the truth.


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

Torano Exodus 1959 50 Years Box Pressed
Flor de las Antillas
Buenaventura BV560


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

i smoked an amazing box pressed cigar a year or so ago but I cant remember the name of it to save my life. it had a green band was like 7 bucks darker wrapper. A lot of people like nica libre but its not really my thing. I currently ageing 2 of em to see if I develop a taste for them


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I second the Carlos Torano 50 Yr Box Press. They are pretty darn good. Trying to think of others of box pressed in the mid range and kinda drawing a blank. I didn't care too much for the 601 Blues much, unfortunately.

Edit: Flor de Las Antillas, Alec Bradley Presando, La Riqueza. They're pretty good.
Edit Edit: If you can pay a bit more, try Illusione Epernay with box press. Haven't had a bad Epernay.


----------



## JollyRogers (Jan 10, 2015)

Bizumpy said:


> I've been smoking more and more box-pressed cigars and I like them all, from RPOWR to Bahia to Oliva. I think box-pressing can cure some sloppy rolling by compressing the filler to a certain degree. Draws seem a bit tighter but smoke output seems increased.
> 
> Anybody have any mid-range box-pressed cigars they enjoy? Specifically I'm looking for dark, rich, smooth sticks with some sweetness to them.
> 
> Tanks!


As a noob with similar interests in box pressed cigars, mind shedding some light on cigars you've already found that meat your description? (Mid range, dark, rich, smooth with some sweetness?)

Thanks for the help and sorry for any brief hijack!


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

New World by AJ Fernandez, Sancho Panza Double Maduro, San Lotano Maduro & Jericho Hill


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm only a fan of smaller box pressed, or torpedo box pressed. The shape just isn't right once you get into bigger ring gauge cigars, at least for me. However, there's quite a few good cigars. Do a search at Famous for box pressed..

_Padron_, as mentioned. Nica Libre, 262 has a number of lines that offer a box pressed. _Torano_. _La Herencia CORE_ but only if you're a fan of stronger pepper in cigars. A number of AJ Fernandez cigars are box pressed, actually. _JDN Antano_ comes in a box pressed Toro size. _Ava Maria_ if you like the occasional milder cigar. Some decent creamy, nutty flavors. _Aging Room Quattro_ _San Lotano Oval_


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

JollyRogers said:


> As a noob with similar interests in box pressed cigars, mind shedding some light on cigars you've already found that meat your description? (Mid range, dark, rich, smooth with some sweetness?)


Sure, well, the one I thoroughly enjoyed most recently was a Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Maduro. I liked it so much I bought a box.

Other than that, I like the Bahia Golds for inexpensive box-pressed smokes. Also the CAO 'VR' line.. though there's only one vitola that's box-pressed and that's the Full Fathom Five or whatever it's called. That one's quite good.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Norteno
La Herencia Cubana CORE
La Antiguedad


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

You gotta try Felix Assouline Cigars - Home


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

CAO Flathead Series:

Can we see some ID? | CAO Cigars


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

I like Jericho Hill by crowned heads


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

I'll put a fourth vote in for the sancho double maduro
Flathead series spark plug is quickest smoke


----------



## CoCigarSmoker (Jan 7, 2015)

Rocky Patel 1990 and 1992...

Seth


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Billb1960 said:


> New World by AJ Fernandez, Sancho Panza Double Maduro, San Lotano Maduro & Jericho Hill


Nailed it........I concur........Solid smokes ....Enjoy.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Oliva V Melanio Maduro
CAO Flathead
San Lotano Maduro


----------



## Norman (Oct 13, 2014)

Luckysaturn13 said:


> i smoked an amazing box pressed cigar a year or so ago but I cant remember the name of it to save my life. it had a green band was like 7 bucks darker wrapper. A lot of people like nica libre but its not really my thing. I currently ageing 2 of em to see if I develop a taste for them


Could it be the CAO Flathead Sparkplug? Has a green & silver band, dark wrapper, box pressed. Comes packaged in a small box, just like a sparkplug.


----------



## Norman (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm also a fan of the box press. I say CAO Flathead Sparkplug, Oliva Series G, Jericho Hill 44. If your looking for a REALLY interesting press, see the Alec Bradley Diamond Rough Cut.


----------



## steelman (Nov 2, 2014)

CAO has a box-press sampler which is quite nice. CAO Sampler Cuban Press Sampler Box 12 | Atlantic Cigar Company


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

I agree with most of the sticks already mentioned. One I'd add is Star Insignia by Alec Bradley. Great maduro stick. It's an exclusive at Best Cigar Prices. I haven't lit up my new Nub Dub box pressed, but I'm hoping that is a great box pressed maduro as well.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Bizumpy said:


> Anybody have any mid-range box-pressed cigars they enjoy? *Specifically I'm looking for dark, rich, smooth sticks with some sweetness to them.*
> 
> Tanks!


The CAO Cuban Press collection is good. The Mx2, Italia, and Brazilia all meet your description.


----------



## greige matter (Jan 3, 2013)

CoCigarSmoker said:


> Rocky Patel 1990 and 1992...
> 
> Seth


What Seth said. Box of 1992 Toro in my humi which I really enjoy!


----------



## Nevermore (Jan 5, 2015)

Alec Bradley Tempus or prensado are two good choices. Much like everyone else here, I highly recommend the CAO Brazil. Also, the Nica Libre 1990 is a great budget smoke.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Reinado is a boutique cigar that comes in a box press and is med-full in body.


----------



## mb1 (Jan 7, 2015)

I'll second the 601 Blue Label Maduro as one to consider. I have some and found them to be a very nice smoke. One of my wife's favorites. The only negative I made note of on my first was a hint of bitterness on the finish, so I was going to let the others rest and see how they improve over time.


----------



## Mr.Draned (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm new to cigars, but I really enjoyed the Perdomo 20th Anniversary.


----------



## Aithos (Jul 13, 2014)

Flor de las Antillas Toro,
Ave Maria, 
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

Another vote for the AB Prensado.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

New World, Fallen Angel, San Lotano Oval Maduro, My Father La Antiguedad, Flor de las Antillas


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Nice medium slightly sweet box press= Surrogates Crystal Baller

Great overall box press with slightly sweet alternating from pepper= My Father TAA 2014


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Trackmyer said:


> Nice medium slightly sweet box press= Surrogates Crystal Baller


your gonna wanna make me light these up sooner than later lol. i have almost all the surrogates and am holding off till a trip to the cabin in march


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm a big fan of box-pressed. Here are my faves:

AB Prensado or Tempus
CAO Anniversary Maduro or the Black VR
Ave Maria Lionheart
Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 (either Gold or the 50 Years)
Flor de las Antillas
Padron
RP Decade


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 19, 2012)

I'll second the RP Decade. Delectable. :yo:


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Really nice suggestions guys, thanks!! I've got several sticks of each of the following incoming...

- 601 Blue Maduro
- RP 1990
- RP 1992
- RP OWR
- Cult box-pressed
- CAO Italia
- CAO Brazilia
- CAO Black VR
- Bahia Gold white label
- Nica Libre
- La Herencia Cubana CORE

... and then for sh*ts and giggles I simply had to get one of these ridiculous beasts, the Victor Sinclair "Doppel Gordo"...










Makes a 50RG toro look like a twig next to it. One of the girls I'm dating wants to try a cigar. Gonna whip that one out and watch her pop a rivet.


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

Bizumpy said:


> Really nice suggestions guys, thanks!! I've got several sticks of each of the following incoming...
> 
> - 601 Blue Maduro
> - RP 1990
> ...


You're missing out not trying the New World. One of the best out there but that's OK, just means more for me! :lol:


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Billb1960 said:


> You're missing out not trying the New World. One of the best out there but that's OK, just means more for me! :lol:


When next I see some singles of those (or some of the others listed) on CB, I promise I'll throw a bid or two down.

Once a stick goes to $5 or higher on CB, I tend to get a little hesitant. It's funny, I'll throw down $8 in a B&M no problem, but $8 a stick on CB and I feel like I'm grossly overpaying


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

Bizumpy said:


> When next I see some singles of those (or some of the others listed) on CB, I promise I'll throw a bid or two down.
> 
> Once a stick goes to $5 or higher on CB, I tend to get a little hesitant. It's funny, I'll throw down $8 in a B&M no problem, but $8 a stick on CB and I feel like I'm grossly overpaying


Smallbatch has the robustos in stock. 5ers for $4.50 a stick with the puff discount. Shipping is free.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Billb1960 said:


> Smallbatch has the robustos in stock. 5ers for $4.50 a stick with the puff discount. Shipping is free.


ohhhh good to know may have to pick some up when i get some caldwell


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Billb1960 said:


> Smallbatch has the robustos in stock. 5ers for $4.50 a stick with the puff discount. Shipping is free.


Oh meow!

The only issue I see with those is that most reviews say they're peppery and cedary and fairly dry. One states:

I noticed the pepper diminish a bit while the cedar flavor increased a bit.

In the second third I found earthiness taking the lead role, with cedar playing a strong supporting one. The pepper spice had pretty much exited stage left and I have to say, it was missed. As I continued I found the profile became dominated more by a chalky dry cocoa powder; I really could have used some added sweetness in the blend at this point.

In the last third, I got more earth, more cocoa powder, and a touch of cedar. And I saw some return of pepper spice and a little sweetness.

Cigar Review: New World by A.J. Fernandez​
Is this a rich and sweet cigar, or a rich and dry one?


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

Bizumpy said:


> Oh meow!
> 
> The only issue I see with those is that most reviews say they're peppery and cedary and fairly dry. One states:
> 
> ...


I wouldn't classify any of the ones I've smoked as "dry" and they definitely have a sweet finish.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

he start of the A.J. Fernandez New World provided some more of the dark chocolate, earth, and mild pepper notes that I detected on the pre-light draw. In the early stages, the chocolate notes took on a smooth and creamy profile. At the same time, the earth notes were present with the chocolate notes in the forefront. The pepper notes were a close secondary. In the more distant background I picked up a maduro-like sweetness (what I call a cross of black cherry and natural tobacco). Meanwhile the retro-hale produced what I would term a subtle herbal spice.

In the second third, the maduro sweetness moves into the forefront and is joining by the earth and pepper notes. The chocolate notes recede to more of a secondary note. Meanwhile the retro-hale began to pick up and now delivered a more of a classic black pepper flavor.

Toward the last third, I found the A.J. Fernandez New World to deliver a stronger dose of pepper. The chocolate, earth, and maduro sweetness were all significantly in the background. This is way the cigar experience came to a close. While there was plenty of spice, there was no harshness. The resulting nub was firm to the touch and cool in temperature.

Cigar Coop: Cigar Review: A.J. Fernandez New World

this is more what i got out of it. i thought it was somewhat creamy, sweet, with some pepper. far from "dry"


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Flavor: The beginning of the New World starts with flavors of cocoa and nuts. There is a pronounce black pepper and crushed red pepper on the retrohale. An inch into the cigar, the chewy meatiness begins to take shape along with flavors of coffee, oak and nuts. Entering the second third of the cigar, the flavor profile remains pretty consistent. Cocoa, coffee, nuts, oak, and black pepper continue to mix throughout the second third of the cigar. Towards the end of the second third of the New World a dried fruit flavor enters the picture and mixes well with the coffee, nuts and oak. Entering the final third of the cigar the nuts and dried fruit flavors really begin to change and develop quite nicely. Dried fruit, coffee and nuts remain the main flavors through until the end of the cigar.

Cigar Review: A.J. Fernandez New World Toro | Toasted Foot | Cigar News & Reviews


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Interesting.. will have to try next time I see a single.


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

I stopped by the b&m why I was out today. The stick I was trying to rember was ther Trinidad paradox. I cant remember a lot about it but I remember I liked it. I picked up two flatheads ill let ya know how I like em. Im going to smoke one sat night.


----------



## FloGrown85 (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm a big fan of both the New World and the la aroma De Cuba mi amor Reserva.


----------



## JollyRogers (Jan 10, 2015)

So courtesy of this thread I went on a cigarbid spree...

Incoming:
5er of My Father Flor de Las Antillas Toro
5er of 601 Series Blue Box-Press Maduro Robusto
5er of Bahia Gold Robusto
5er of Bahia Gold White Label Robusto

Winnning:
5er of Nub 460 special edition box pressed maduro


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

The cao flathead carb I has sat night was awesome! Id highly recommend it


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

JollyRogers said:


> 5er of Bahia Gold Robusto


Will be curious what you think of those


----------



## JollyRogers (Jan 10, 2015)

Bizumpy said:


> Will be curious what you think of those


Didn't really intend to pick those up, tossed a low bid on them and ended up winning it for $9...


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm sure a lot of people have recommended Padron and they are right; they're simply the best, BUT, and there is a but, most have single caps. San Cristobal has an amazing Box Pressed stick called Revelation. They go for $8 at most B&M's. Best of all its a triple cap.


----------



## DocHolliday (Feb 10, 2014)

My favorites so far:

New World
San Lotano Oval habana wrap
Southern Draw Kudzu

Ok, so all of those are AJ Fernandez, apparently I'm a fan of his cigars.... haha

Also my favorite smoke so far:

Padron Family Reserve 50


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

New world gets my vote. Very solid.


----------



## DaddySmooth17 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello all. For the price, I find the CAO Brazilia Box-Press (5.5x52) to be a great smoke. It's under $7, always draws well with lots of smoke and has a full body with great peppery flavors and maple syrup sweetness.


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 26, 2013)

Illusione Ultra. They're sooooo good.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

Horsefeathers said:


> Illusione Ultra. They're sooooo good.


I need to try that as I love Illusione. The 888 is my favorite


----------



## Entropydave (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm smoking a rocky Patel 1992 as I type.... not bad.... not as complex as the reviews say but that's my palate probably.... nutty with a hint of spice... good smoke though.

My $0.02's worth of input


----------



## Entropydave (Aug 26, 2014)

greige matter said:


> What Seth said. Box of 1992 Toro in my humi which I really enjoy!


ah! so I'm not alone!


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeah, I like my box presses as well. If you ever want to get into some more expensive box-pressed cigars outside of Padron that I understand are highly rated:

Tatuaje Avion ~ $8.00 - Tatuaje Avion - Cigars International - haven't had one yet, hope to order some soon(ish)

Drew Estate Herrera Esteli Norteno ~ $10.00 - Drew Estate Herrera Esteli Norteno - Cigars International - got ten resting but haven't tried one yet

Kristoff Galerones Intensivo ~ $10.00 - Kristoff Galerones Intensivo - Cigars International - got some resting but haven't tried this yet either lol!

Here are some more reasonably priced sticks I haven't seen in the posts yet.

Te-Amo Revolution ~ $*2.88* - Te-Amo Revolution - Cigars International - haven't tried one

Villiger La Libertad (torpedo) ~ *$3.50* - Villiger La Libertad - Cigars International - great $3.50 stick!

Cuba Libre ~ $*2 to $5* - Cuba Libre - Cigars International - If you like hay, not bad. Well constructed.

Perdomo 2 Limited Edition ~ *$5 to $6* - Perdomo 2 Limited Edition - Cigars International - Not a bad stick at all


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

The Te Amo Revolution is a delicious cigar. That reminds me I need to get more of those!


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Billb1960 said:


> The Te Amo Revolution is a delicious cigar. That reminds me I need to get more of those!


Your not the first person I have heard that from Bill... Mexican wrappers really have come a long way .


----------



## Bodhi Satva (Feb 28, 2015)

CAO Brazilia is my favorite BP


----------



## theboss928 (Mar 15, 2014)

Olivia V Melanio Maduro is my favorite box press along with the My Father Flor De Las Antillas


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I actually greatly dislike box pressed cigars. It actually annoys me that some really great cigars only come boxed pressed. A few that I love despite the box press shape are:
-Padron (any, but especially the Anniversary maduros)
-HE Norteno
-Tatuaje HCS (Holts exclusive)
-Tatuaje 2014 TAA
-Oliva Melanio Maduro

There are others, but those are the ones that come immediately to mind.

The 601 Blue used to be fantastic smokes. Not sure what happened but sometime after RP took over they really went downhill. They were great back when they had the old label with the gold trim.


----------



## Myrddwn (Jun 16, 2013)

I love box pressed, don't know if it's the novelty, or how they fit in my hand, but I just love them. My first experience was with a Carlos Torano 50 yr Exodus Box Pressed, and I was hooked.
My daily smoke are the little Nica Libre Coronas, which I usually get for for less than $40/box. My current favorite indulgence are the La Herrencia Cubana CORE Daggers, which are a bit harder to get hold of, but a lovely dark, rich box-pressed.


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

I like a box pressed cigar. I really enjoy Padron's box pressed sticks, as of the moment my overall favorite NC so far is the 1964 Anni in Maduro. The flavor is great and the draw and burn seems to be consistently excellent!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I'll tell you one. A couple of years ago I won a 50 count cabinet of Punch Rare Corojo Rothchilds. Those were very good box pressed cigars!


----------



## BillieBLVD (Mar 7, 2014)

aging room m20


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> The 601 Blue used to be fantastic smokes.


Had one just the other day for the first time. It was ok, though certainly not a 90+ IMHO.


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

theboss928 said:


> Olivia V Melanio Maduro is my favorite box press along with the My Father Flor De Las Antillas


I second those choices.


----------



## Kushpu (May 8, 2015)

Haven't come across a rocky patel box press that I didn't like. Vintage 1990, 1992, royale so on.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Love the Padron Anniversary and 1926 line.
CAO L'Anniversaire Maduro
Rocky Patel 1992
Oliva series V 
Alec Bradley Tempus
Carlos Torano Exodus 1959
Aging room quattro f55
for a great price try the Nica Libre 25th Silver Anniversary Torpedo. Best thing Nica Libre has put out yet, won't break the bank for a box and very comparible to the others I listed here.


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

F55
Jericho Hill
Curivari Buena Ventura


----------



## Torkey (May 26, 2015)

LFD Factory Press IV is the cigar that got me hooked on cigars. Love em


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

New World by AJ Fernandez - a fantastic smoke.


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

I also love La Duena, delicious!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

+1 on the RP's, 
Oliva Master Blend 3
Kristoff Galeron Series Intensivo
La Arome De Cuba Mi Amore Reservas


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't smoke that many box pressed cigars, but there are a few that I like. 

I only saw one mention of the Punch Rare Corojo. The only Punch that I like, but a great cigar.

Of course the Padron's. I like them all.

AB Prensano is pretty nice.

CAO Gold Maduro, haven't had one in a while, but I remember liking them.

I believe the RP Old World Reserve is box pressed, and those can be some tasty smokes. 

I am surprised nobody mentioned it, but the AF Añejo shark is great! One of the best shaped box pressed cigars around. A little pricey though.


----------



## SoMoney87 (Jun 6, 2015)

O.P.A. Bloodline Habano
Yellow Rose/Tennessee Waltz/Hawaiian Paniolo by Crowned Heads

The O.P.A. Bloodline Habano is very good. I think it's in the Medium/Full category. IMO the strength isn't too powerful, I'd say Medium but it's full of flavor. There are some blasts of pepper here and there but it's extremely smooth throughout.

Also, the Yellow Rose/Tennessee Waltz/Hawaiian Paniolo (if you can get them, they're the exact same cigar, made with the exact same blend) by Crowned Heads are awesome sticks. This one is more of a Full-bodied smoke, not so much sweet as it is peppery but still really good. Those are really the only box pressed cigars that I smoke.


----------



## StogiePlacePat (May 12, 2015)

If you can find them the G.A.R. white label by Grand Habano is a great medium body smoke that is extremely smooth.


----------



## Nova5 (Mar 22, 2015)

steelman said:


> CAO has a box-press sampler which is quite nice. CAO Sampler Cuban Press Sampler Box 12 | Atlantic Cigar Company


One of my earliest purchases of cigars to get into the art.. Enjoyed them all.


----------

